# just went out on my first hunt.



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

i just got BAC FROM MY FIRST TIME HUNTING EVER!!!!!!!!!!we saw 17 turkeys,2 shootable does, 2 bucks, and 2 fawns. my maximum yardage is 15 they were at 25 yrds.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Get anything?


----------



## fingershot16 (Sep 4, 2007)

Not to be rude but why is your maximum yardage 15 yds?


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

Its his first hunt dude, he probably isnt that experienced with shooting and extending his range.

Hoytshooter - Its fun seeing wildlife huh? Keep working on your shooting and pretty soon those 25 yard deer will be falling!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

blainep said:


> Its his first hunt dude, he probably isnt that experienced with shooting and extending his range.
> 
> Hoytshooter - Its fun seeing wildlife huh? Keep working on your shooting and pretty soon those 25 yard deer will be falling!


No doubt.. keep up the ranges and shooting farther.. my max is 60 yds in an at least 8 inch group! Keep shootin and you'll be fine... btw.. i shoot no further than 45-55 yds! Good luck this season!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

hey, i am a dead on hot at 15 but at 25 (which is my max) i am not so good. i would prefer a 15-20 yard shot. i will shoot 25 yd if it is a big buck or something, i prefer 15-20 yd shots. i will probliy go on my first bow hunt some time next week. i have to get at pic id before i can hunt by myself. and wont be hunting with my dad any time soon.  good luck man keep shooting and you will get at the longer ranges trust me.:wink:


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

my rintec is at 36#. Im only 12 but i have took 3rd in ten yrds, 1st in ten, and 1st in 15. if i was at at least 45# i would of took a shot. and i'm experienced at shooting at 25yrds because i was shooting at 25 nearly 30 yrds.my bow just doesnt have the power yet.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

hoytshooter10 said:


> my rintec is at 36#. Im only 12 but i have took 3rd in ten yrds, 1st in ten, and 1st in 15. if i was at at least 45# i would of took a shot. and i'm experienced at shooting at 25yrds because i was shooting at 25 nearly 30 yrds.my bow just doesnt have the power yet.


Thats understandable! Keep shooting bud! You'll get there!


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

i plan on cranking up another 2#.


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

That is awsome. I wish I had someone help me get started when I was 12. Keep up the good judgments and you will be a steward of this sport. 

Keep us posted on your season.


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

*Broadheads*

One thing I might suggest is going to a cut on impact head like a Magnus Stinger to help with penetration with the lighter poundage. Shooting an expandable takes quite a bit of energy to "deploy", so you might look into a cut on impact head to get that arrow as deep as you can into the deer or turkey you will be shooting at.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm hunting with a 60# bow and my "max yardage" is 15. I can shoot farther, but don't want to wound/miss anything. Besides, I LOVE to stalk.

Suunds like an awsome first hunt though. The first hunt my dad ever took me on we stepped out back, and I, my brother, and father started stalking out back behind the house. Two minutes in we saw a nice fat little four point and his three does walk up on US. Never knew we were there. 

I would go with a cut-on-contact or fixed blade head even if you have a heavier poundage bow. IMO, they are the better head. Been around so long, and they don't look like they're going anywhere- like the bow itself!


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks for the advice. im going to try cabela's 100 grain fixed blade.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

kegan said:


> I'm hunting with a 60# bow and my "max yardage" is 15. I can shoot farther, but don't want to wound/miss anything. Besides, I LOVE to stalk.


But you also use a longbow. HS10's got a Rintec.:wink:

....Might I suggest an 85 grain Stinger? 100 seems too big for your arrows, if your last heads were 75er's. That's just what I would use if I had a setup like yours. epsi:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> But you also use a longbow. HS10's got a Rintec.:wink:
> 
> ....Might I suggest an 85 grain Stinger? 100 seems too big for your arrows, if your last heads were 75er's. That's just what I would use if I had a setup like yours. epsi:


Or some 4-blade muzzys! :tongue:


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

better safe than sorry if you dont feel comfortable with a shot on a live animal dont take it have seen many cripled deer in the public areas in Illinois just practice and practice add more pins and take a few steps back when target practice... remember 2-3 steps back is farther than you think but it will help you. and when you get out there put a clip out at your maximum yardage when hunting or even walk off to a bush or something...

good luck you will find yourself a good deer this season and more to come a responsable hunter is better than a hunter that takes wild guesses


----------



## baldybarton (Jan 3, 2007)

what is the min poundage you can hunt with. 
in Texas the bow has to be at least 40# to hunt with.


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

my dad said 100s will give me the best penatration


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

fingershot16 said:


> Not to be rude but why is your maximum yardage 15 yds?



Its his first hunt.
My first hunt, I couldnt even hit a target from 15.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> But you also use a longbow. HS10's got a Rintec.:wink:
> 
> ....Might I suggest an 85 grain Stinger? 100 seems too big for your arrows, if your last heads were 75er's. That's just what I would use if I had a setup like yours. epsi:


It's not the bow, it's the arrows- my sourwood arrows are THICK and heavy. Lighter arrows= farther yardage:wink:. 

Heavy points add penetration, and an appropriately matched arrow (10 grains for every pound 36#=360 grains) will kill a deer.


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

my dad just bought me steel force sabertooth 85s


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

kegan said:


> It's not the bow, it's the arrows- my sourwood arrows are THICK and heavy. Lighter arrows= farther yardage:wink:.
> 
> Heavy points add penetration, and an appropriately matched arrow (10 grains for every pound 36#=360 grains) will kill a deer.


What I meant was compounds store more energy because of the cams...WHAT ever.:wink:


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

hoytshooter10 said:


> my dad just bought me steel force sabertooth 85s


That is a great choice. I am glad you went with the cut on contact head. It will really give you the best chance at getting a hole on both sides of the deer to help the blood trail. 

When you going out next?

ckc


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

hey i was just wondering. why is a cut on contact head best. i have been worried about my heads. i have a head that looks like a muzzy 3 blade fixed. (not it just looks like it). they are really cheap and i hate wounding animals and my deer need to go down fast, i cant afford expensive heads. (dad lost job and i only get $35 a week sometimes non). that money is spent before i have it. ) i have herd that cut on contacts are only good for quartering shots. is this true? if i was going to get a cut on contact head which is the BEST?
thanks


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

if i was you muzzys at walmart would be ur best bet or even wasp or satelite proven over and over to drop deer and they are offered at cheaper prices


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

i went opening day i killed a doe it was at 15 or 20 yds i shot it in the lungs and it was my first time ever hunting with a bow if you want o see it it is at archery talk women my mom posted it im not what the name of the post is but if you look at the name its wichy1


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

KansasNative said:


> That is a great choice. I am glad you went with the cut on contact head. It will really give you the best chance at getting a hole on both sides of the deer to help the blood trail.
> 
> When you going out next?
> 
> ckc


gonna try to be out every weekend got the youth gun hunt in wisconsin coming up hopefully get that 8 pointer with the gun if i cant get him with the bow i will keep you guys posted on my season. im not picky i will take a doe also:dancing:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

hoytshooter10 said:


> gonna try to be out every weekend got the youth gun hunt in wisconsin coming up hopefully get that 8 pointer with the gun if i cant get him with the bow i will keep you guys posted on my season. im not picky i will take a doe also:dancing:


i am right with yu on the picky point:wink: i would almost take a doe more then a buck. ( if the buck was small) have herd that doe meat is better. not as tuff. but i will take any thing right now.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Evinrude said:


> i went opening day i killed a doe it was at 15 or 20 yds i shot it in the lungs and it was my first time ever hunting with a bow if you want o see it it is at archery talk women my mom posted it im not what the name of the post is but if you look at the name its wichy1


nice deer dude!!!!!! PS. the thread name is First deer. :hello2::horn::wink2::thumb::greenwithenvy: good luck man


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

patience will be your vurtue have had a doe come under the stand nailed her then when i was waiting for 30 minutes to make sure she was dead still being quiet a nice buck came into killing range 2 deer last year on opening day under 1 hour of hunting and have had days i wont see a deer period lol


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

PlushHunter said:


> patience will be your vurtue have had a doe come under the stand nailed her then when i was waiting for 30 minutes to make sure she was dead still being quiet a nice buck came into killing range 2 deer last year on opening day under 1 hour of hunting and have had days i wont see a deer period lol


:greenwithenvy:


----------



## MetalHead (Sep 20, 2007)

kegan said:


> I would go with a cut-on-contact or fixed blade head even if you have a heavier poundage bow. IMO, they are the better head. Been around so long, and they don't look like they're going anywhere- like the bow itself!


Saying that a Fixed blade broadhead is a better head just because its been around longer, is not the most educated answer ive heard, yes they are good heads but in how ever long they have been around there isnt much innovations they havent really changed at all and mech. head have a whole new technology behind them. I'll shoot fixed blades through a recurve, but when it comes to my compound im sticking with what i know is one of the top broadheads on the market.


----------



## smallhntr (Aug 2, 2006)

armyboy said:


> hey i was just wondering. why is a cut on contact head best. i have been worried about my heads. i have a head that looks like a muzzy 3 blade fixed. (not it just looks like it). they are really cheap and i hate wounding animals and my deer need to go down fast, i cant afford expensive heads. (dad lost job and i only get $35 a week sometimes non). that money is spent before i have it. ) i have herd that cut on contacts are only good for quartering shots. is this true? if i was going to get a cut on contact head which is the BEST?
> thanks


They are the best but dont buy cheap broadheads I did and the blades friggen break just about every shot. So im gettin some muzzys theyre worth 20$ for 3


----------

